# any info on a efest 2500mah 35a battery??



## arshad (1/3/16)

hi i would like to know if there are any tests or info on this battery?? is it a rerapped battery??


----------



## shaunnadan (1/3/16)

arshad said:


> hi i would like to know if there are any tests or info on this battery?? is it a rerapped battery??



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/warning-the-efest-3000mah-35a-battery-now-uses-a-10a-cell.t17726/

a previous thread discussing this battery


----------



## JacoV (1/3/16)

Stick to batteries that has been proven to work
Samsung 25r
Sony VTC3 VTC 4 VTC5
LG HB2 HE4 HE2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## arshad (1/3/16)

done some research its actually a re rapped lg he2


----------

